

Womply’s New Deals Startup Loads Local Offers Onto Your Credit Cards - jrich9182
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/02/womplys-new-deals-startup-loads-local-offers-onto-your-credit-cards/

======
casca
In summary, Womply asks you to pay full price online, pay full price _again_
in the store and they'll refund you something at some point. The alleged
advantage to the customer is that you don't have to carry around coupons.

I'll pass, thanks.

~~~
jrich9182
You'll always get the refund within a couple of days, well before you'll have
to pay your credit card bill for that charge.

Also, you don't pay full price online - you only pay the discounted amount and
you will be rebated the _full_ amount after redemption.

